# TCS off, SLIP, and Service Engine Soon light on, car won't move!



## bibbo99 (Jun 21, 2009)

REALLY PISSED! I'm one of those who brags about the reliability of foreign cars and how unreliable american cars are ... now this happens! I have an 07' Maxima SE loaded. I have about 26,000 miles on the car and no major problems ... till now. I was driving a few blocks away from my house and all of a sudden, I'm pressing the gas pedal and nothing is happening. The engine is still on but 3 lights on the dash are on: TCS OFF, SLIP, and SERVICE ENGINE SOON. I turned it off and restarted it. The SES light was still on but I was able to go a few blocks and again, the other 2 lights came on and I wasn't able to move. I'm almost flooring the gas pedal but the tach isn't going above 1. I did it a third time and was (thankfully) able to get it back to the front of my house. But now when I turn it on, all 3 lights are lit and the car won't move when I put it in to gear. The transmission seems to be catching but the gas pedal isn't doing much of anything. The worst part is that I called Nissan and they said I have to pay for the tow even though I'm still under warranty. The dealership is 20 miles away! Anyone have this problem .. or can help me with it?

Thanks


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

???? Pay for towing? Under warranty!? You've got an asshole dealer! I'd find another dealer. Nissan pays for towing. Check your warranty coverage in your manual.


----------



## johnnys07max (Mar 6, 2007)

I know this is old and probably dead but I've been away for a while. I had the same exact thing with my '07 when it was brand new. It happened twice, first time they couldn't get it to act up at the dealer, second time I limped it in as I was a mile away when it happened and they diagnosed a faulty cam position sensor. Just curious what your outcome was?


----------



## Jrog08Max (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks johnnys07Max ! My 08' Maxima just started doing the exact same thing, it's strange because it only does it one time per 30 min drive to work. It only seems to happen when I'm slowing down to go around a turn, when the car dies I just pop it into neutral, turn the ignition key and it then starts back up after a few seconds of cranking. The "TCS off" and "Slip" indicator lights stay on until I actually turn the car off, pressing the TCS off button does nothing, the light stays on. I may try to turn the traction control off before my commute to see if it still dies on me? I'm going to check the pricing on a cam position sensor, yikes!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Jrog08Max said:


> Thanks johnnys07Max ! My 08' Maxima just started doing the exact same thing, it's strange because it only does it one time per 30 min drive to work. It only seems to happen when I'm slowing down to go around a turn, when the car dies I just pop it into neutral, turn the ignition key and it then starts back up after a few seconds of cranking. The "TCS off" and "Slip" indicator lights stay on until I actually turn the car off, pressing the TCS off button does nothing, the light stays on. I may try to turn the traction control off before my commute to see if it still dies on me? I'm going to check the pricing on a cam position sensor, yikes!


If you purchase cam or crank sensors, try to get Hitachi on the aftermarket or genuine Nissan parts. I wouldn't trust any other brand as they've had a history of poor quality.


----------



## Noahhatcher135 (Feb 10, 2021)

bibbo99 said:


> REALLY PISSED! I'm one of those who brags about the reliability of foreign cars and how unreliable american cars are ... now this happens! I have an 07' Maxima SE loaded. I have about 26,000 miles on the car and no major problems ... till now. I was driving a few blocks away from my house and all of a sudden, I'm pressing the gas pedal and nothing is happening. The engine is still on but 3 lights on the dash are on: TCS OFF, SLIP, and SERVICE ENGINE SOON. I turned it off and restarted it. The SES light was still on but I was able to go a few blocks and again, the other 2 lights came on and I wasn't able to move. I'm almost flooring the gas pedal but the tach isn't going above 1. I did it a third time and was (thankfully) able to get it back to the front of my house. But now when I turn it on, all 3 lights are lit and the car won't move when I put it in to gear. The transmission seems to be catching but the gas pedal isn't doing much of anything. The worst part is that I called Nissan and they said I have to pay for the tow even though I'm still under warranty. The dealership is 20 miles away! Anyone have this problem .. or can help me with it?
> 
> Thanks


I know this is old but hoping I can get some help have same exact problem have replaced all cam and the crank sensor on my 07 seen somewherethat it could be lose battery cables changed those still having the problem can not figure this crap out any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

